# How Priceless is His Love



## formula1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Romans 3 (ESV)
[20] For by works of the law no human being will be justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.
[21] But now the righteousness of God has been manifested apart from the law, although the Law and the Prophets bear witness to it 
[22] the righteousness of God through faith in Jesus Christ for all who believe. For there is no distinction: 
[23] for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, 
[24] and are justified by His grace as a gift, through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus, 
[25] whom God put forward as a propitiation by His blood, to be received by faith. This was to show God’s righteousness, because in His divine forbearance he had passed over former sins. 
[26] It was to show His righteousness at the present time, so that He might be just and the justifier of the one who has faith in Jesus.

Psalm 36 (ESV)
5 Your love, LORD, reaches to the heavens, your faithfulness to the skies. 
6 Your righteousness is like the highest mountains, Your justice like the great deep. You, LORD, preserve both people and animals. 
7 How priceless is Your unfailing love, O God! People take refuge in the shadow of Your wings. 
8 They feast on the abundance of Your house; you give them drink from your river of delights. 
9 For with you is the fountain of life; in your light we see light. 
10 Continue your love to those who know you, your righteousness to the upright in heart.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this; an admonishment and blessing


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 14, 2010)

We can all take encouragment and a Blessing from this,If we have called on the ONE TRUE NAME above ALL names.JESUS our LORD and SAVIOR.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 14, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> We can all take encouragment and a Blessing from this,If we have called on the ONE TRUE NAME above ALL names.JESUS our LORD and SAVIOR.



A true Blessing!


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 14, 2010)

How priceless is His love?

It much to costly.

It cost everything a person has or is.
That's what Christ wants and expects, everything.


----------

